# SUNK 2012 Brute HELP!!!



## Pittdane2012Brute (Jan 31, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 Brute 750i w/ EPS and Im new to the forum! Went thru a hole that ended up getting pretty deep, the front end stayed up but the exhaust went under and it died! Towed back to camp flipped it on end and let the water run out, inside of the air box was dry, oil still clear. Once I was back home I pulled the spark plug from the front left and tuned it over a couple times, replaced plug and still wouldnt start. Installed 2 new plugs and put about 3cc of oil in the hole before re installing. Acts like it wants to start and even puffed a little smoke once. I have tried using starter fluid also. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Turn it in for warranty


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Could be alot of things.

Drained the oil yet?

Flushed the motor?

Sounds like you might've got a lil water in the tank possibly.

Polaris can you put the link up for the sunk bike recovery?

I might would make sure all the water is out before I took it back to the dealer. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## Pittdane2012Brute (Jan 31, 2012)

I read the link and will follow all the steps. I am wondering could I have still gotten water in the oil and it not be milky looking are there any other indications? Just out of curiosity does anyone know if this will void the warranty?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If you take it to the dealer with water in the oil yes your warranty will probably be voided lol. 

You said it'll turn over so don't freak out yet. You should be good. I've sunk my Honda around 5-6 times.

Let us know how things go after the flush. If it didnt get much water in the oil it won't show till you drain it all out. 

. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Pittdane2012Brute (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks ******* I appreciate all the advice! I will let you guys know how it all works out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wmredneck said:


> You said it'll turn over so don't freak out yet. You should be good. I've sunk my Honda around 5-6 times.


VTwins dont like water, not like flushing a honda............  1 time is all it takes sometimes, all it took for mine.


----------



## Pittdane2012Brute (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok great now im worried AGAIN!!! :aargh4:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Ouch. Knew they didn't like the water but I didn't know it was that bad.

Surely though with clean oil and it dieing in the water, him trailer ing it and draining it. I don't think he should be looking at worst case scenario yet. But I could be wrong.

.





Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I sunk mine right after I bought it. Almost the same case as his. It cut off underwater and sucked it up through the exhaust. Still on the same motor with no problems and no smokes 200 miles later, knock on wood.

To the OP.
When mine did that I took all the steps you did, but I had to hook my bike up to a car battery charger, and pump some serious amps in it. This made the starter turn over a lot faster. Ide only crank it for a minute or less at a time so I wouldn't burn up my starter or battery. Then I would let it sit for 15 min. Eventually I got it to studder and hesitate to start then it finally started. Just a idea.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

They don't like ANY water. Even if u flush it good, something could happen down the rd. Keep your fingers crossed. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittdane2012Brute (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok so I'm a real newbie at all this so does anyone Have a worst case scenario? Cost? What will be replaced? etc.....


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Was there any water in the cylinders? Have you checked your roll over sensor?


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

Pittdane2012Brute said:


> Ok so I'm a real newbie at all this so does anyone Have a worst case scenario? Cost? What will be replaced? etc.....


ypu honestly dont want the answer to that question ... i would follow all the steps in recovery thread ... and be very aware of watching the oil dipstick ... 

cant check it tooo many times ... 

hopefully you will be good ... its under warranty so play stupid , but make sure you done everything you can to hide the fact that it was swamped before you take in for anything ... 

good luck ... i think you will be alright if you follow all steps ...


----------



## Pittdane2012Brute (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for all the advice! Finally got it started on tuesday night after several good flushings. Never saw any signs of water in the oil! I cleaned it up and took it in for its first service, they changed ALL fluids and told me that everything looked great! Thanks again for all your help i was really blessed and lucky to not have screwed the thing up worse!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol welcome buddy. Keep that thing out of the deep end. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you have it snorkeled? If not now might be a good time to build you some :bigok:


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Others will tell you on here with more experience than me but I have had my Brute pretty deep. It was snorked MIMB style but when you go deep and front floats always keep her running to the best you can.


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ (Dec 8, 2010)

First time mine was sunk i had to rebuild my motor, spun rod bearings and a blown head gasket! The last time I just flushed it out good...well my cousin did because he was the one that rolled it over in the lake!


----------

